# Edison vs C4Y Cube?



## Vulosity (Mar 26, 2009)

Can anyone who has these two 3x3's compare them (pros, cons)? I'm thinking of buying a new 3x3 and I can't decide between those. n00bcubix said that the C4Y cube feels like a looser version of the Edison. True? :confused:

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## starmountsoccer717 (Mar 27, 2009)

I am also considering buying one of the two and I also cannot decide on which to buy. I might just buy both!!


----------



## Odin (Mar 27, 2009)

I used a friends Edison at the 2009 Austin Spring, and I have to say I love my C4y cube a lot more. But then again I only did a few solves with the Edison so I can not give a full recommendation. Sorry.


----------



## 4Chan (Mar 27, 2009)

I prefer the edison.


----------



## Vulosity (Mar 27, 2009)

starmountsoccer717 said:


> I am also considering buying one of the two and I also cannot decide on which to buy. I might just buy both!!


 After this thread has many helpful replies, I'll decide if I should get an Edison or c4y cube. Buying both would be too expensive. If Edison wins, I'll probably buy it from Regisiew; and if c4y cube wins, I'll buy from Cubefans.



Cubes=Life said:


> I prefer the edison.



Can you elaborate more?


----------



## Gparker (Mar 27, 2009)

theres nothing wrong with etheir of them, but id almost pick edison but its to close


----------



## Jhong253 (Mar 27, 2009)

I'd pick Edison over C4Y. I just don't trust C4Y as they have numerous problems with shipping, quality, etc. Edisons are not known as well as C4Y though, because up until tribox and Regisiew showed up they were literally unavailable outside of Korea. Keep that in mind. I'd say if you like super loose cubes and don't mind risking big time, buy C4Y. Otherwise, go with Edison.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Mar 27, 2009)

Joseph:What problems has Cube4you had with quality?


----------



## abr71310 (Mar 27, 2009)

I have both cubes (Red C4Y, thanks Justin, and a B and a W Edison), and I have to say that they have their own pros and cons, it depends what type of a cuber you are and how loose or how tight you like your cubes to be.

For OH, I would def. recommend the C4Y cube since the edge caps definitely give a better sense of control and balance while turning, however it WILL pop during an average of 5, so be prepared to use your strong fingers (LOL) to fix your cube quickly and continue.

For 2H (normal speedsolve), Edison wins hands down. It cuts corners better (about 10 degrees better), it's a little noisier but that's okay because for BLD it helps you know EXACTLY what you've done; the stickers that come with the Edison are already very nice PVC ones; the C4Y ones must be replaced by either a Bright CS set or a Studio Cube set since I find the ones they give you are hard to recognize with.

Edison's though suck for OH since they're heavier and stiffer (noticeably, but not so much for 2H, especially for PLL attacks!), that's the only con I can think of; that and the cost, obviously.


----------



## Vulosity (Mar 27, 2009)

Edison it is! Thanks to everybody for the help.


----------



## Jhong253 (Mar 27, 2009)

EmersonHerrmann said:


> Joseph:What problems has Cube4you had with quality?



Wow, you actually went to the WCA profile and bothered to find my name... Well, C4Y has given my nothing but crappy cubes -- cubes that are nearly impossible to speedcube without some serious sanding and breaking-in.


----------



## Regisiew (Mar 27, 2009)

I'm not trying to convince you to purchase one of my cubes, but I think the C4Y isn't as good as the edison, and actually in my opinion, I don't think it's that good at all. Though don't take my advice into great consideration because I don't even own a C4Y, but I've felt many before. I don't know exactly why, but compared to an edison, I honestly think C4Y sucks. But once again, I don't own one, but I do know that of every cube I've used, edison's the best feel. Though it's all personal preference.


----------



## DavidWoner (Mar 27, 2009)

jhong253 said:


> Edisons are not known as well as C4Y though, because up until tribox and Regisiew showed up they were literally unavailable outside of Korea. Keep that in mind.



I'm pretty sure tribox was open a while before the test group of c4y cubes was even sent out.


----------



## Jhong253 (Mar 28, 2009)

I never said tribox showed up after C4Y cubes. I'm saying that Edisons are still not quite as well known. A lot of people know about C4Y site, and thus a lot of people know about C4Y cubes. Edisons still aren't quite as well known because the sites selling them are not quite as well known, etc.


----------



## Odin (Mar 28, 2009)

Ehh go with a Edison, C4Y shipping is risky at best, but still IMO c4y cubes are the winners.


----------



## vloc15 (Apr 7, 2009)

i own a c4y cube but i haven't tried an Edison yet. I'm planning on buying one though so that i could compared them. however, my c4y cube is my main speed cube as of now, i got my PB. ave with it.


----------



## Jai (Apr 7, 2009)

I tried an Edison at TOW (Toronto Open Winter), and it was decent. That's when Michael (abr71310) told me that he hadn't lubed it yet


----------



## abr71310 (Apr 7, 2009)

Jai said:


> I tried an Edison at TOW (Toronto Open Winter), and it was decent. That's when Michael (abr71310) told me that he hadn't lubed it yet



LOL Jai xD
Yeah, I didn't YET... I went home afterwards and lubed the White Edison, it became so much more faster!!!

-- I think I might tinker around with the springs on both of them, I want to make a loose, fast, but not pop-py Edison that's WICKED when lubed...

Then Jai will be like "WTF" with his Type F hybrid XDD (LOL Edisons are too heavy for OH...)


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (May 16, 2009)

Sorry for the revival, but I don't want to start a new thread.

So, I'm in the market for a new cube. Mine's done a kazillion solves, and it's starting to feel a bit locky. I've ordered two C4Y cubes from DX, but I'm looking to try something else as well. The cubes that I'm considering are the Rubik's.com DIY, Edison, and the JSK clone. What would you guys recommend?

From the other thread: 



Vulosity said:


> I've concluded that the Edison is better, but then the JSK clone comes into play.



And then?  Is it that much better?


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (May 16, 2009)

both my c4y cubes lock up more than my edison, so i chose edison


----------



## pentrixter (May 16, 2009)

DAE_JA_VOO said:


> Sorry for the revival, but I don't want to start a new thread.
> 
> So, I'm in the market for a new cube. Mine's done a kazillion solves, and it's starting to feel a bit locky. I've ordered two C4Y cubes from DX, but I'm looking to try something else as well. The cubes that I'm considering are the Rubik's.com DIY, Edison, and the JSK clone. What would you guys recommend?
> 
> ...


Try putting store cubies into C4U cube frame. It's... interesting. I think it's better than the C4U, at least.


----------



## Vulosity (May 17, 2009)

ThePizzaGuy92 said:


> both my c4y cubes lock up more than my edison, so i chose edison



I've been watching cube average videos of Edison and Cube4you cubes. And from those, the cube4you cube locks up a lot, probably because the cube feels so loose. The Edisons are fast, yet they rarely lock up. 

Also, jsk clones have a popping problem and some people have said that their screws loosen up by themselves. 

Edison > C4Y > JSK clone?


----------



## Jai (May 17, 2009)

Vulosity said:


> Also, jsk clones have a popping problem and some people have said that their screws loosen up by themselves.
> Edison > C4Y > JSK clone?


What? My JSK is probably my best cube, mainly because it will never pop on me. I don't know where you got your information from, but I can tell you right now that mine never pops on me, and I never worry that it will. The screws are fine for me, with no noticeable loosening yet. I've had mine since February or March.

I'd say Edison > JSK Clone > C4Y.


----------



## pentrixter (May 17, 2009)

Yea but I think Vulosity was focusing more on whether the cubes locked up or not. You are focusing more on whether they are poppable or not.


----------



## Jai (May 17, 2009)

I'm not focusing more on whether they pop or not, I'm just saying that it's a major plus point because all of my other loose and fast cubes are poppy. The JSK clone does lock up now and then, but that all depends on your turning style. Also, when it does lock up, it doesn't pop like the Type A and C4Y. 

For some, the JSK clone is a really good cube, and for others, it locks up too much. To me, it feels like a Type D done right, though it does share similarities with the Rubik's DIY. It is a JSK clone, after all.


----------



## 1996iscool (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm planning to get an Edison, but from my experience with my cube4you cube it locks up a lot and pops.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Oct 12, 2009)

or you could just use type c 

anyway, if i were you i'd buy both. but if you really want to choose either one then i'd get edison over C4U. the feel is much nicer (to me)


----------



## piemaster (Oct 12, 2009)

It needs a lot of breaking in, but the corner cutting is amazing. It's turning is bad though.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Oct 12, 2009)

so the solution was to bump a thread?


----------

